# HP Officejet 4355 All-in-One...



## sam9s (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi All

I just purchased the HP Officejet 4355 All-in-One. 
Print, Copy, FAX, Scan. And i thought to share my experience with you all so that people looking for an MFD solution can decide accordingly

Products considered: HP Officejet J3500,3600

First XP n Vista 64 Bit drivers are not included in the bundled CD. You have to download it off the NET.

Second..... a noticeble drawback for this product, its not a major one but still is a Drawback. Everything else is perfect, speed, quality, ease of use etc. But one aspect which I think is a potential drawback is the design for scanning and photocopying in this machine. The HP 4355 uses the slot loading system from the feeding tray to scan and photocopy instead of the conventional flat bed way, where the document is laid on the flat glass plate to scan/copy. 
There is no flat glass plate In this machine, you input the document from one end to scan or photocopy and get the reasult fron the other end. Its a neat convenient way and also has helped the product to be made very very compact, but the problem is...........how are we suppose to scan or copy a doc or page from book or a binded printed material. In the conventional way it was simple open the book and adjust it on the flat glass bed to scan or copy. In this case the doc is sucked into the machine and output is recieved from the other end. This has left us no way to scan books or binded printed material. ALSO if the document to be scanned or copied is rugged, jagged or cranky which many of our documents are or becomes with time like our Dls (old ones) or rations cards for that matter, its risky to scan them in this machine as the document is sucked and its quite possible that it gets stuck while passing through the machine. This is not the case in the conventional flat bed method. Its obvious HP did not want to go for flat bed design to make it compact but it definately has its disadvantages. 

Price              : 6000/- NP delhi price as on 15 DEC 2007

*i19.tinypic.com/6si44zb.jpg
*i19.tinypic.com/6lvkzfk.jpg


----------



## crazybest (Aug 25, 2010)

I can find hp officejet 4255 driver but not find 4355 driver. how to install?


----------



## sam9s (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ lol you pinged a thread almost 3 years old ...lol ... I have bought 2 more ALL-IN-ONES since then ...lol ...latest being ... *HP C4700 Wireless All-In-One*, which I bought just a week ago ......

Also AFAIR I was able to find the vista drivers for the same, as I was using all the functions of the printer perfectly ...... so you go to look hard ....... or may be just may be they have removed the support for this printer (which is highly unlikely
) so look hard is all I can say ........ or just dump the printer and move on to a new model .... they are all so cheap anyway now a days ....


----------

